# Shalamar Medical College



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone currently enrolled in Shalamar Medical College could you please answer the following questions:

1) What's that atmosphere like around the campus? I read something about ragging the first year students. Is that a norm there? 

2) How's the faculty? Can students easily interact with the professors? 

3) Islamic studies/Pak studies: Is that in English? 

4) Extra Curricular activities such as cricket etc...

Any other information regarding the college will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Username said:


> Anyone currently enrolled in Shalamar Medical College could you please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1) What's that atmosphere like around the campus? I read something about ragging the first year students. Is that a norm there?
> 
> ...


There's already a lengthy thread made about the college. You'll find all the information regarding your queries, and lots of extra bits there.
Here's the link: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/4050-shalamar-medical-college.html


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

my agrgt is 78.78 ?? do i have a chance to get admission in shalamar medical college?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

zeniya said:


> my agrgt is 78.78 ?? do i have a chance to get admission in shalamar medical college?


 100% if you have applied before dead line.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

zeniya said:


> my agrgt is 78.78 ?? do i have a chance to get admission in shalamar medical college?


have you applied for shalamar?

- - - Updated - - -



Username said:


> Anyone currently enrolled in Shalamar Medical College could you please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1) What's that atmosphere like around the campus? I read something about ragging the first year students. Is that a norm there?
> 
> ...


are you coming to shalamar?
visit this thread.
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5561-all-info-about-shalamar-medical-college.html


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

yes i have applied in shalamar medical and dental college but i`m in the waiting list having my (weighting list) merit number 65.i`m so tensed that will i be able to make it. i like that college .

- - - Updated - - -

@amerhch thankyou for the good hopes. may Allah Almighty help us.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

zeniya said:


> yes i have applied in shalamar medical and dental college but i`m in the waiting list having my (weighting list) merit number 65.i`m so tensed that will i be able to make it. i like that college .


mine is a little further than your's...in very very early 70's ...and i'm also quite tense :?:?


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

@bkn everybody is tensed nowadays . every single day after the uhs test was gloomy . keep your tensions in an isolated box and pray . it will surely do wonders  i am trying this too.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Got confirmation mail and text message from smdc
ALHUMDULILAH


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

zeniya said:


> yes i have applied in shalamar medical and dental college but i`m in the waiting list having my (weighting list) merit number 65.i`m so tensed that will i be able to make it. i like that college .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @amerhch thankyou for the good hopes. may Allah Almighty help us.


dont worry you have a very good chance....its almost cnfirm that you will get admission in shalamar


----------



## zeniya (Nov 3, 2012)

I GOT A msg too ALHAMDOLILLAH ..  i m extremely happy right now


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

ALHAMDULILLAH,, i too got an email as well as text ...
i had 53 num on waiting list


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

MASHALLAH congratulations every one


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

zeniya said:


> I GOT A msg too ALHAMDOLILLAH ..  i m extremely happy right now


ohh thats cool...congrats 

- - - Updated - - -



museeb.abbas said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH,, i too got an email as well as text ...
> i had 53 num on waiting list


congrats boy :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

get ready for abit of raggin


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep i got the text too yesterday Alhumdullilah...so what now????

tell me what you all decide ok???????


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Ragging:hungover:

- - - Updated - - -

I am going for smdc
what about you bkn?

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> Yep i got the text too yesterday Alhumdullilah...so what now????
> 
> tell me what you all decide ok???????


Congratulations


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> Yep i got the text too yesterday Alhumdullilah...so what now????
> 
> tell me what you all decide ok???????


wowww ! i was right bkn,, congratulations!!!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> wowww ! i was right bkn,, congratulations!!!


thanks!!!  and don't you worry...just you wait smdc will call you soon IA


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> thanks!!!  and don't you worry...just you wait smdc will call you soon IA


IA


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Ragging:hungover:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I don't know i'm soooooooooo lost!! either fmh or smdc...


and congrats !!


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> I don't know i'm soooooooooo lost!! either fmh or smdc...
> 
> 
> and congrats !!


have you got a call from fmh too?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> have you got a call from fmh too?


you remember the whole story right??

i went to fmh yesterday nd they said k probably in 2-3 days i 'll get called AGAIN...

lets see


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> you remember the whole story right??
> 
> i went to fmh yesterday nd they said k probably in 2-3 days i 'll get called AGAIN...
> 
> lets see


yes i remember everything (except my mcat heheheh,,,
)ok then best of luck,,


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> yes i remember everything (except my mcat heheheh,,,
> )ok then best of luck,,


lol :woot::woot:

thanks..you too...tell me when your name pop ups in the 2nd waiting list of smdc 
ok???


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> lol :woot::woot:
> 
> thanks..you too...tell me when your name pop ups in the 2nd waiting list of smdc
> ok???


ok g


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> ohh thats cool...congrats
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


eek...ragging...?? what kind of ragging???


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bkn said:


> eek...ragging...?? what kind of ragging???


Its a bit type of ragging bkn:watching:


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Its a bit type of ragging bkn:watching:


I'm not a fan of ragging..never been ragged myself though i've heard k people do brutul things to freshmen :?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah i have heard so to0o...:!:
*GOD bless all*:angelic:


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

guyz...my aggregate is 76 %...do i stand any chance for shalamar?...confused and frightened


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

smiling assassin said:


> guyz...my aggregate is 76 %...do i stand any chance for shalamar?...confused and frightened


You'll surely get in, just wait and see


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

Can anyone give me information about shalamar medical college affiliation with LUMS........in what way it will gonna help us or college especially!!


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

emmaar said:


> Can anyone give me information about shalamar medical college affiliation with LUMS........in what way it will gonna help us or college especially!!


1st thing its not actually affiliated with lums .. 
2ndly it has no extra advantage for a student. .. just that the college gets a bit more respect and hence the merit would increase... and as they say .. higher the merit better the college.


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

Any international students in shalamar this year???
Only 50 seats have been filled ......wt d last merit is 77%..............i think merit is gonna drop dis year...............and yeah im seeing many students r applying from other cities such as bahawalpur ....and i havent seen many foreign students in smdc ............!!


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

are you sure?? can i get into shalamar ??my aggregate is 75


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

guMnam said:


> 1st thing its not actually affiliated with lums ..
> 2ndly it has no extra advantage for a student. .. just that the college gets a bit more respect and hence the merit would increase... and as they say .. higher the merit better the college.



hey gumnam..you asked me to tell you where i decide to go... I left FMH and submitted my fee in SMDC today...so i'll be going to smdc ...


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

emmaar said:


> Any international students in shalamar this year???
> Only 50 seats have been filled ......wt d last merit is 77%..............i think merit is gonna drop dis year...............and yeah im seeing many students r applying from other cities such as bahawalpur ....and i havent seen many foreign students in smdc ............!!


 i submitted my fee today in smdc.. and there ere more than 60 students , who have submitted their fee and the last was having 77 point some aggregate....


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

bkn said:


> hey gumnam..you asked me to tell you where i decide to go... I left FMH and submitted my fee in SMDC today...so i'll be going to smdc ...


WOWWWW !!! congratulations a lot


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> WOWWWW !!! congratulations a lot


thanks bloom  !!


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

Any international students in smdc dis year!!


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

*Dat Cant Be... I Hav Higher Merit... Still Waiting for Admission Call...*



museeb.abbas said:


> i submitted my fee today in smdc.. and there ere more than 60 students , who have submitted their fee and the last was having 77 point some aggregate....



Dat cant be... I have a higher merit than that.... But still m waiting for admission confirmation call


----------

